# Help finding a bank repossessed property in Catalonia



## zx10r-Al (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi

We've found a property we would like to buy in Catalonia, but the locals have told us that it was repossessed by the bank after the owners did a runner after falling behind with their payments and being unable to sell it. The locals don't know which bank are now own the property, and we're currently back in the UK. 

We're in the process of finding and contacting the banks in Catalonia (could someone put up a list of banks which offer mortgages in that area?), is there any other avenue we could take to find out who has it, and who to contact to make an offer for it?

Any other advice would be greatly appreciated.

Al


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

A lot of agents also advertise bank repos so why not try and google "Property in XXX" wherever the district is that the property is. If you can narrow it down you might find that it's up with an agent. Also, the bank may not have put it up for sale yet as even if they are looking at repossessing it, there's a bit of red tape to go through before it comes on the market.


----------



## jal (Jun 19, 2013)

*Same problem*

Hello,

We are a brother and sister from Holland and we have the same problem. Do you mind to let us know if you know anything more about contacting a bank in Catalonia?We will ofcourse let you also know if we find some more information. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## zx10r-Al (Apr 8, 2013)

Dunpleecin said:


> A lot of agents also advertise bank repos so why not try and google "Property in XXX" wherever the district is that the property is. If you can narrow it down you might find that it's up with an agent. Also, the bank may not have put it up for sale yet as even if they are looking at repossessing it, there's a bit of red tape to go through before it comes on the market.


I think that's the situation with the house we have found. We have now seen it listed with an agent, but the listing is many years old because the photos show the property being lived in and we have been told it has been empty for almost 10 years. It wasn't easy to find, as the property is on the edge of one town, but actually comes under the next towns along the road. On the nota simple, there are 2 mortgages, but they both have 'non-payment interest' charges applied worth over 50% of the original mortgage values. We now know which bank has mortgaged the property, so we can approach them to find out the current situation, and hopefully make an offer to the bank if they are in the process of repossessing it. We're just waiting to hear back from our solicitor.


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

zx10r-Al said:


> I think that's the situation with the house we have found. We have now seen it listed with an agent, but the listing is many years old because the photos show the property being lived in and we have been told it has been empty for almost 10 years. It wasn't easy to find, as the property is on the edge of one town, but actually comes under the next towns along the road. On the nota simple, there are 2 mortgages, but they both have 'non-payment interest' charges applied worth over 50% of the original mortgage values. We now know which bank has mortgaged the property, so we can approach them to find out the current situation, and hopefully make an offer to the bank if they are in the process of repossessing it. We're just waiting to hear back from our solicitor.


If the property has been empty for almost 10 years, make sure you get a surveyor to look inside and out. Due to hot climate and then torrential rains a property can deteriorate ie woodworm, dry rot, plaster falling off,leaking roofs and rats making their home there, simply due to lack of maintenance. We found a lot of these problems with our house, the previous owner only lived there occasionally, and hid plaster falling off behind furniture, and leaking roofs were not apparent until we lived there, most of the woodwork in the underbuild had woodworm, it has cost 1000's in repairs.
Find out from a solicitor who owns the land rights the property stand on, the bank will probably hold the deeds to the house.


----------

